# Best color for B14's?



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

Title explains it all let me know I should be getting my car painted soon and I would like to know what you guys think..dont say black please..I dont want to deal with all them scratches and buffing although i think it does look great :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Are you gonna do the right way of changing the color of the car or halfass


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

the right way :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

T200Sx said:


> the right way :thumbup:


Good. I think either a gunmetal or bullet silver with some gunmetal rims=hotness


----------



## funkpacket (Feb 13, 2004)

flat gray or blood red look tight on compacts


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm a sucker for fine to semi-medium mettalic paints myself. not a fan of the plain colors, they just dont do it for me. again, if i had the right car, i would have no problem spending around 10g's on a paint job. if i had the money that is


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

I actually like the color on your car. What color is that, btw, I want to say purple but it looks like maroon. A color like that is just begging some some metallic flake to spice it up a bit. Or some pearl 

But if you hafta go with another color- I'd have to say blood red (aka not 'pull me over red' ) or some blue variation since a 'black' variant would be out of the question. 

However I have always been partial to *Amethyst*,*Pearl White*, and *midnight purple*


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

I like how you think..mostly cuz itll probally cost less :thumbup: but would it cost me alot to put a metal flake or pearl on it..the paintjobs pretty new i guess you could say my car only has 32k on it


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

how about subaru blue


----------



## SteppinRazor (Jan 19, 2005)

my suggestion would be gun metal with some black rims


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

SteppinRazor said:


> my suggestion would be gun metal with some black rims


Like this one? this is a friend of mine's, painted it himself, I think it looks hot!


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

T200Sx said:


> I like how you think..mostly cuz itll probally cost less :thumbup: but would it cost me alot to put a metal flake or pearl on it..the paintjobs pretty new i guess you could say my car only has 32k on it


I'm not exactly sure how much adding metallic flake or a pearl mix would be, but I plan on finding out b/c its almost time for me to get mine repainted. Like yourself I've been having problems figuring out what color to have: leave the car black with a touch of silver flake, sandstorm grey, or some purple variant (maybe the midnight purple off the R33). 

My father got his Z32 painted from the stock grey to a blue pearl at maaco for $1300 (750 just for the paint). That included the exterior (also a new front bumper) and all the jams. Usually I wouldn't let them touch my car, but after seeing how well is was done- and seeing as how my car is a DD (not some true show car) I don't see a reason in going to the shop that did my old car (with that chameleon paintjob). 


Gumetal would look hot, but would be tighter with some bronze rims or with a polished lip. The grey/black, black/black seems to be overdone these days. Flip the game a little. 


I'd just check out a few local shops and see how much they'd charge. My guess is that they would probably add a few more coats to yours and add the pearl or flake in that, shouldn't be too much.


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

Green is off the hook.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ok the best colors for the 200sx/sentra are as follows:
dark forest green
timber frost green (refer to myoungs car for color) 
light metal flake/small flakes subaru blue
black <haha but seriously there is nothing better than a well kept black car...nothing) 
anthrecite grey/gun metal
silver
maxima gold
__________
these were in no specific order just a list of all the colors i would consider for my car. i think it would help to tell you i HATE flashy things....the more it blends in the better but then add alittle flare just to make it stand out from the crowd just a hair, were you want your self to stand out is under the hood. there is nothing cooler than a slightly modded exterior/interior (mostly just a stock upgrade like leather seats and a lip spoiler) then open that hood and BLAH DOW!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i like gold/bronze
(like the top secret cars)


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)




----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^just lovely


----------



## norm200sx (Feb 16, 2004)

I think metallic blue is the shiznite, course that is what I had my car painted.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I like the stock blue color that was available on the 200sx...I think its called Pacific Blue.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'll be doing something a bit different.
It's in the body/paint shop right now, but should be out in a few weeks.

I might take some pics before I put it all back together....

Colors I like

Dark forest green
gold
root beer brown
dark purple


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

if the car is modded i also like the vivd teal color. i still cant find the pic but it was a 200sx with a C/F hood, lowerd, and some bronze wheels. before i saw that car i thought the color was very very stupid and cartoonish, but now i would seek out and buy a teal 200 just for that color.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> Good. I think either a gunmetal or bullet silver with some gunmetal rims=hotness


:werd: gunmetal/dark silver is teh new hotness


----------



## BadBoy91 (Jan 21, 2005)

everyone will tell you different, but i like the nissan factory color on the 2000 Aniversary Edition Maximas--KV3, its a dark dark grey, lotta flake


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> i like gold/bronze
> (like the top secret cars)


 thanks nice, but pretty expensive i can imagine


----------



## SteppinRazor (Jan 19, 2005)

my suggestion was gunmetal...but most of the suggestions here were good...you don't see much sentra/200sx custom painted...what ever you choose would be unique and prolly look good...i mean a gunmetal honda is boring but a gunmetal 200sx = tight...so its up in the air i guess..


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

the color is nagoa blue, found on audi s4 and anniversary vw gti. there is a very fone metallic in it. to top it off my seven year old son picked it out. lots of body work here too. shaved, smoothed and molded everything. let me know what ya think.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

My 2 favs on the B14 are:

Deep Crystal Blue:









and surprisingly, Aztec Red:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

turbo200 said:


> the color is nagoa blue, found on audi s4 and anniversary vw gti. there is a very fone metallic in it. to top it off my seven year old son picked it out. lots of body work here too. shaved, smoothed and molded everything. let me know what ya think.


the color and your ride is one of my favorite ones :thumbup:


----------



## boosteddet (May 29, 2003)

keep it clean if you like.. black, white, silver


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.....not exactly sure what my color is called. i just know i cant find any touch up thingies for it  in the daytime, its a deep mettalic purple, at night, id swear the fscking thing was black/charcoal. it shines up really nice though


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> the color and your ride is one of my favorite ones :thumbup:


thanks alot man, I appreciate it. your car isn't too shabby, my next project is a 4-door sentra. It'll be looking like yours.


----------



## boosteddet (May 29, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> .....not exactly sure what my color is called. i just know i cant find any touch up thingies for it  in the daytime, its a deep mettalic purple, at night, id swear the fscking thing was black/charcoal. it shines up really nice though


thats a nice setup too. Flakes or 2 tone paints at night is a good show.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

turbo200 said:


> thanks alot man, I appreciate it. your car isn't too shabby, my next project is a 4-door sentra. It'll be looking like yours.


Sweet , can't wait to see it


----------

